# ps3



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

just wandering....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Im not going to be buying one. I have a 360 and it IS everything it was supposed to be. Im getting the HD-DVD attachement for xmas as well. Im not going to sit here and dog the opposing system, as im sure many will, but I am very satisfied with the performance of the 360.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I will be getting the PS3, but I don't think it will be until after Christmas, just in case someone wants to buy me one! But I can't afford one nor do I have the time to play it with all of these fish coming in this week! All of my time will be devoted to these fellas until they are gone.


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

hmm...same here, i rather buy more fish from you :laugh: i might just settle for a 360 or ask the girlfriend to get it for me


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

not for a long time... I will have the Nintendo Wii when it comes out NOV 19... preordered... hell ya


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yes Wii is going to DOMINATE (in sales) haha i want a Wii as well


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Nintendo is the underdog that nobody expects to dominate... I have high hopes the Wii kicks ass.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hitler said:


> Nintendo is the underdog that nobody expects to dominate... I have high hopes the Wii kicks ass.


As much as I dont want to admit it, the PS3 will most likely sell more units than any other system due to name recognition. Ask Fido, im sure he will pick ps3 as the winner. The xbox 360 will be a close second and the Wii will fall in third again. It comes down to high profile third party development. Its easier to make a game fore 360 and ps3 than to make a complete overhaul to involve the wii. I plan to buy a wii once it has a price reduction, but dont expect it to lead the market.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea i want one... but wont get one cause i never play console games :\ i dunno man i think ps3 is not going to do as good as they hope


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i have one thing to say. i got a 360 at launch...and my dog recently broke it. so i got a new one on a warranty














...this new one works WAY better for some reason, and is waaaaay quieter. like ridiculously more quiet...pretty sweet IMO.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I won't be buying one for a couple years but I will be buying a 360 when Halo 3 comes out.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PS3 all the way..but will probably buy a 360 and a wii after at some point


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

we just got 360 and i love it, we will also get ps3 only problem is that it wont be available for another 4 months or so. i dont think ps3 will live up the growing expectations.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Playstation today is like the Nintendo from the 80's and early 90's


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Playstation today is like the Nintendo from the 80's and early 90's












misses those days


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Playstation today is like the Nintendo from the 80's and early 90's


:nod:

misses those days








[/quote]

miss blowing into cartridges


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> miss blowing into cartridges


HAHAHA.....yeah, and my cousin used to stick his tounge in the damn thing, and run it the whole way down the game. LOL!!! What a dumbass.

I will get one after I see them both in action. Then I will decide, but I have always liked the controls on the ps1 & 2.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Playstation today is like the Nintendo from the 80's and early 90's


:nod:

misses those days








[/quote]

miss blowing into cartridges








[/quote]

the whoooshing sound is ringing in my head.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Playstation today is like the Nintendo from the 80's and early 90's


:nod:

misses those days








[/quote]

miss blowing into cartridges








[/quote]

the whoooshing sound is ringing in my head.
[/quote]

I think you blew a little too hard


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Playstation today is like the Nintendo from the 80's and early 90's


:nod:

misses those days








[/quote]

miss blowing into cartridges








[/quote]

the whoooshing sound is ringing in my head.
[/quote]

I think you blew a little too hard







[/quote] ps3 all the wayyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I think the PS3 will be a great system but something I won't be able to afford now. Right now I'm able to get a great deal on a 360 premium, $250 so I'll probably go to the dark side and get a 360. I might get a PS3 down the road for Gran Turismo though, best game ever.

I've thought about the Wii and I'm not sure how its gonna do. It'll have its market, but will probably come in 3rd. Its just not enough power to run against the other two, but the new control scheme might work for it. I say might cause well nintendo has had plenty of "successful" items, such as the virtual boy, powerglove, powerpad, super nintendo bazooka, etc.

The only reason I see xbox360 selling more units than ps3 cause sony has lost alot of their exclusive titles. Then it is more expensive for a ps3, but once you add on that hd-dvd drive for the 360 the ps3 is actually a better deal. Plus the fact you get a blu-ray dvd player at a great price. As you can see I'm torn, I've always enjoyed playstations more and their games, but with getting a good hookup on a ps3 I'm "selling" out. (Damn bills made me do it).


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm going to wait, infact I have to wait.

So can you chaps sort out all the PS3's problems before they release it in the UK please.

/thinks the Wii is very cool too


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> I'm going to wait, infact I have to wait.
> 
> So can you chaps sort out all the PS3's problems before they release it in the UK please.
> 
> /thinks the Wii is very cool too


when is it going to be released in the UK?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> I'm going to wait, infact I have to wait.
> 
> So can you chaps sort out all the PS3's problems before they release it in the UK please.
> 
> /thinks the Wii is very cool too


when is it going to be released in the UK?
[/quote]

March I think


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think Sony's mistake is not having enough ready to go on release date. But then Sony is that type of company. They try and create value for their products by pulling stunts like this. For example, I believe Canada is only receiving 100,000 units for the initial release from what I've heard through work, which isn't a lot. I also am a bit worried that it took an extra year to release the thing... I think there are going to be a LOT of problems with the PS3. Lots of kinks still to work out for sure.

I also don't know if Blu-Ray is going to survive as a technology. It is definitely the better technology when compared to HD DVD as it can do your 1080p where HD DVD maxes out at 720p... However... The units that are out there are quite expensive. At my work I've sold way more HD DVD units than I have Blu-Ray. The dvd's themselves also seem to be cheaper... And then what happens with Sony if Blu-Ray tanks? Hopefully the technology stays around for games at least... But I think with Microsoft throwing their weight behind HD DVD we will have our winner there.

And the Nintendo Wii will flop, and come in a distant third, just like Nintendo always seems to do... They're still making systems for kids. Sony and Microsoft realized their target audience grew up and kept pace with them - and all their brothers and sisters who try and emulate them and want the same thing. Nintendo lags behind trying to capture an audience with what are admittedly better games for younger gamers (less violent, more fantasy, more imagination) but fails to do so because of the way the market works.



C0Rey said:


> we just got 360 and i love it, we will also get ps3 only problem is that it wont be available for another 4 months or so. i dont think ps3 will live up the growing expectations.


Do you live in Europe? The North American release date is November 17th, 2006.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Mettle said:


> we just got 360 and i love it, we will also get ps3 only problem is that it wont be available for another 4 months or so. i dont think ps3 will live up the growing expectations.


Do you live in Europe? The North American release date is November 17th, 2006.
[/quote]
yes, i knwo you guys get it whaaay before us. hate u guys


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> we just got 360 and i love it, we will also get ps3 only problem is that it wont be available for another 4 months or so. i dont think ps3 will live up the growing expectations.


Do you live in Europe? The North American release date is November 17th, 2006.
[/quote]
yes, i knwo you guys get it whaaay before us. hate u guys








[/quote]

They're working out the kinks in North America before releasing it to the European audience...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Which is ok by me, also we should have a good selection of games come release.

I have a sneaky feeling to Wii will do very well given time.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Which is ok by me, also we should have a good selection of games come release.
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling to Wii will do very well given time.


The first month of release will determine its future... in regards to word-of-mouth advertising and how much people like the odd new control they've come up with. The gaming world is quite fickel after all.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I've got a 360 and I'm sticking with it. As far as PS3.... - You could buy a PC for that price. I haven't bought a zillion upgrades for the 360, and don't plan on it any time soon either - The fact that PS3 has a blue-ray player really doesn't appeal to me, as the market has not settled on a format yet, and it would be stupid for anyone to start buying HD-DVDs OR Bluray disks yet. Reminds me of when we had a Betamax as a kid... And then a Laserdisk player that my dad forked over 50 bucks a pop for movies...

And most importantly: Halo 3.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I love my 360. Its everything I want. Its quiet doesnt overheat, the wireless controllers are awsome (i know ps3 will have all of this too) but I cannot justify paying almost a g for a video game console

if I only had a HD tv for my 360









btw when is halo 3 coming out?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I bought an HDTV this summer..... Best investment ever, the picture is AMAZING.

And Halo 3 is probably going to be coming out in the first half of next year. They have already let selected publications/people play the multiplayer game for testing, that info should be in magazines on the newstands now.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> PS3 all the way..but will probably buy a 360 and a wii after at some point


gimme some money.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I bought an HDTV this summer..... Best investment ever, the picture is AMAZING.
> 
> And Halo 3 is probably going to be coming out in the first half of next year. They have already let selected publications/people play the multiplayer game for testing, that info should be in magazines on the newstands now.


awsome, this is the first mircosoft product (other than windows) ive ever bought, i had been a ps fan for the last 7 years of however long they have been out. There have been some good games for 360. I had gamefly for awhile and got play all the games for the msot part. I would like to play the scarface game just to see how it is


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im thinking about buying one the day it comes out and putting it on ebay, if ithas any of the hype that the360 did some jackass that cant find it will over pay for one..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> im thinking about buying one the day it comes out and putting it on ebay, if ithas any of the hype that the360 did some jackass that cant find it will over pay for one..


if u can fidn one lol


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I waited in line 12 hours in below freezing weather to get my 360 - I wouldnt have a problem doing that again to get the PS3 and then sell it on eBay...







Thats a good idea...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> im thinking about buying one the day it comes out and putting it on ebay, if ithas any of the hype that the360 did some jackass that cant find it will over pay for one..


if u can fidn one lol
[/quote]

i live in teh nyc area there are thousands of stores within very short distances of each other if you cant find one here your blind.. i could understand being in the boonies where theres one store thats only getting them and peopel ahve to drive 20 - 30 miles to get there and they only have 10, if they release 100k or them at 25k will go to the ny/nj/ct area it would only make sense because of teh denser population and higher average house hold income..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ew i didnt want mine that bad lol


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I also had it before anyone else though


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I think I might just get a 360 at some point. The PS3 is going to cost an arm and a leg, and the Wii will suck. Apart from having a stupid name (what the hell made them come up with 'Nintendo we')? It'l also have the same shitty games that were out for the gamecube, the n64, the snez etc etc. The only games nintendo ever made that were good were mario64, mario kart, DK, nhl breakaway 98 and possibly zelda. Mario kart was a beautifully simple game on the n64, yet when it was brought out on the gamecube they fucked it up completely. That just put me off nintendo for life. They could make an affordable rocket ship and all i'd be able to think of would be how they messed up mario kart.

Apparently its called 'Wii' as in 'we' because its made for everyone i.e 'we'. They were going to call it the nintendo 180, but then realised microsofts console sounded twice as good lol

A friend did a funny review on the 360, PS3 and the Wii, where he just rips into all three and goes really over the top. I;l see if I can find it


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

you just wait







wii is gonna be badass.. im just hoping for a new smash brothers


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nintendos games are just so childish ( i know games and chidish in same sentence) but honestly ps has the grand theft auto games, the gran torismo games plus all the football, baseball and basketball games


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> I think I might just get a 360 at some point. The PS3 is going to cost an arm and a leg, and the Wii will suck. Apart from having a stupid name (what the hell made them come up with 'Nintendo we')? It'l also have the same shitty games that were out for the gamecube, the n64, the snez etc etc. The only games nintendo ever made that were good were mario64, mario kart, DK, nhl breakaway 98 and possibly zelda. Mario kart was a beautifully simple game on the n64, yet when it was brought out on the gamecube they fucked it up completely. That just put me off nintendo for life. They could make an affordable rocket ship and all i'd be able to think of would be how they messed up mario kart.
> 
> Apparently its called 'Wii' as in 'we' because its made for everyone i.e 'we'. They were going to call it the nintendo 180, but then realised microsofts console sounded twice as good lol
> 
> A friend did a funny review on the 360, PS3 and the Wii, where he just rips into all three and goes really over the top. I;l see if I can find it


conqour was a badass game for the n64! you remember it? The squirrel that would play war and you could have a huge battle royal


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not in the next few weeks.. I'll get one a bit later, that's if I get one. I am going to wait and see and read all the reviews and see how others think it compares with 360 and if it's worth the price. Right now I am still playing Madden on my PS2.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Not in the next few weeks.. I'll get one a bit later, that's if I get one. I am going to wait and see and read all the reviews and see how others think it compares with 360 and if it's worth the price. Right now I am still playing Madden on my PS2.


what year are you in? in my madden 06 on 360 im in the year 2008 season


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> Not in the next few weeks.. I'll get one a bit later, that's if I get one. I am going to wait and see and read all the reviews and see how others think it compares with 360 and if it's worth the price. Right now I am still playing Madden on my PS2.


what year are you in? in my madden 06 on 360 im in the year 2008 season
[/quote]

Just playing exhibition games right now for fun.. I already did the Franchise mode to death last year.. I moved my Colts to L.A., changed the uniforms..won superbowls.. I think I was in 2010 or something until there was a glitch in the game which unabled me to move past re-signing free agents so i said screw it


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I havnt really got the time for games, i certainly wouldnt pay out a ton of money for a ps3 or 360

I like the look of the wii, it looks like alot of fun
Ill probably get one with wii sports and zelda

I couldnt care less if the games look childish, they are enjoyable to play thats what matters
Its a games system not a fashion statement!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Not in the next few weeks.. I'll get one a bit later, that's if I get one. I am going to wait and see and read all the reviews and see how others think it compares with 360 and if it's worth the price. Right now I am still playing Madden on my PS2.


what year are you in? in my madden 06 on 360 im in the year 2008 season
[/quote]

Just playing exhibition games right now for fun.. I already did the Franchise mode to death last year.. I moved my Colts to L.A., changed the uniforms..won superbowls.. I think I was in 2010 or something until there was a glitch in the game which unabled me to move past re-signing free agents so i said screw it
[/quote]

DAMN I wish I could do that on 360. You cant move them or do any of that stuff can you?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> Not in the next few weeks.. I'll get one a bit later, that's if I get one. I am going to wait and see and read all the reviews and see how others think it compares with 360 and if it's worth the price. Right now I am still playing Madden on my PS2.


what year are you in? in my madden 06 on 360 im in the year 2008 season
[/quote]

Just playing exhibition games right now for fun.. I already did the Franchise mode to death last year.. I moved my Colts to L.A., changed the uniforms..won superbowls.. I think I was in 2010 or something until there was a glitch in the game which unabled me to move past re-signing free agents so i said screw it
[/quote]

DAMN I wish I could do that on 360. You cant move them or do any of that stuff can you?
[/quote]

You wish you could do what on 360 ? You mean you can't customize your franchise in the same way ?







How is that even possible that you can do it on PS2 but not on 360 ?

Nah I couldn't do anything, and I was getting bored anyway. I only wanted to do another season because Dwight Freeney was about to pass Reggie White for all-time sack record.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah i dont think you can custamize your franchise like you can on ps2. You cant do off season training I know that like u can on ps2


----------



## David Brown (Sep 25, 2006)

i have two ps3 on preorder #2 and #4 on the list. I will put both on ebay the day i get them right now they are selling for about $1,500+ hopefully i can get wayover that..... supply and demand is a great thing....maybe i will have a nice profit to buy a geryi shoal....also have a 360 great system


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i have two ps3 on preorder #2 and #4 on the list. I will put both on ebay the day i get them right now they are selling for about $1,500+ hopefully i can get wayover that..... supply and demand is a great thing....maybe i will have a nice profit to buy a geryi shoal....also have a 360 great system


Oh.. you're one of those assholes.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

by the way, since i havent seen it posted yet...the basic price is 499 dollars, and the premium is 599 dollars. and for what you get, i think its a fair price...the only thing is i dont know the price of the games...so that could be a determining factor...i mean, 100 bucks for a game is WAAAAY too much, hell, i think 60 bucks is too much (x360)...but whatever, i guess if you're THAT into gaming, it's worth it. i'll buy one when the price drops and i've got a HDTV...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder if people will place craiglist ads for PS3 like this one for 360:-


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Thats f*cking awesome!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hmm kinda tempting i do have a 360

lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> i have two ps3 on preorder #2 and #4 on the list. I will put both on ebay the day i get them right now they are selling for about $1,500+ hopefully i can get wayover that..... supply and demand is a great thing....maybe i will have a nice profit to buy a geryi shoal....also have a 360 great system


Why not put those up on ebay? What store did you get these preorders from?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I wonder if people will place craiglist ads for PS3 like this one for 360:-


that is f*ckin great!!!!


----------



## David Brown (Sep 25, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> i have two ps3 on preorder #2 and #4 on the list.* I will put both on ebay the day i get them right * now they are selling for about $1,500+ hopefully i can get wayover that..... supply and demand is a great thing....maybe i will have a nice profit to buy a geryi shoal....also have a 360 great system




Why not put those up on ebay? What store did you get these preorders from?
[/quote]

gamestop and eb preordered them for me....why not put those on ebay? what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

got a ps3 pre-order. Dont know if im keeping it if the price on ebay is really good. But i'm def going to get a wii. Its cheaper and innovative. I'll probably get a ps3 for sure next year sometime when/if the price drops. I dont have an HD tv so i can't really utilize it fully. I actually think alll 3 systems will do well. Wii will lead for sure b/c sony can't even make that many and 600 is a high cost. It'll even out more later on.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think most people who are considering a ps3 will be able to justify 600 dollars, especially considering the HD dvd player. i think it was smart of them to wait on it as well, since the HDTV prices have been tumbling...a lot of people have HD TV's now, and a lot more are going to be buying them come christmas, HDTV+ps3 for under 2k sounds like a hell of a deal to me...

the Wii will not do as well as the 360 or the ps3 simply because the games are teh sux...most people hear GTA vice city and they say...OH sh*t, BEST GAME EVAR...same with HALO, what does nintendo have? mario? im sorry gamers, but mario is played out...the best thing that could happen is if they make mario into an uber jacked tough guy, give him a machine gun and a few pipe bombs, and let him loose on the goombas...or else ditch the idea entirely. its like sega and sonic the hedgehog...seriously, nobody plays new versions...and if i have an itch to play sonic, i throw on my sega genesis...same with road rash...road rash for n64 sucked hairy balls...you just can't replicate classics in the new games, they end up sucking teet.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

David Brown said:


> i have two ps3 on preorder #2 and #4 on the list.* I will put both on ebay the day i get them right * now they are selling for about $1,500+ hopefully i can get wayover that..... supply and demand is a great thing....maybe i will have a nice profit to buy a geryi shoal....also have a 360 great system




Why not put those up on ebay? What store did you get these preorders from?
[/quote]

gamestop and eb preordered them for me....why not put those on ebay? what the hell are you talking about?
[/quote]

http://www.ps3forums.com/showthread.php?t=36126 Check it out for yourself.

R1, nintendo is relaying on Zelda which brings a good following.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Heres the review a friend did...or claims to have done.

In this report on the gaming super powers, I am going to be completely fair and biased.

The X-Box'

Xbox 360 is the new cruddy version of Microsoft's Xbox.

Why call it the 360?

There are many theories as to why Microsoft decided to call it the 360 instead of just XBox 2. Some would have you think that it is because they though XBox 2 would sound inferior to Playstation 3, Sony's upcoming game console. Of course, this is Microsoft we're talking about, so we're not going to give them that much credit and instead will say that this was their attempt at ripping off the name of Nintendo's upcoming system, the Wii (then codenamed the Revolution, by calling it 360, the number of degrees in a full rotation (or revolution). How craptacular of you, Bill Gates.

The 360 is almost compatible with the original Xbox (if you either spend the extra $100 on the '1337 edition or buy the hard drive separately). It can also play games OTI (if you either spend the extra $100 on the '1337 edition or buy the hard drive separately). It overheats if you look at it funny, meaning you can use it for a space heater or toaster oven in a pinch, and uses enough power to light New York for a month. If you touch it while it's on, it will gouge holes in your disk, which is cool if you're like trying to ruin that furry watersports DVD you bought while you were drunk. And, like, they're totally coming out with Halo for it.

It makes up for lack of features and backwards compatibility by looking super awesome (like a mac). Microsoft realized that Apple had been getting away with shitty hardware for years by making it shiny and copied the secret viral transparent beveled button theme.

The 360 also makes its own gravy. Just add water!

Responding to complaints that the original XBox was the size of an average planetary system, Microsoft engineered their new XBox to appear svelte, slim and shiny.

Then they gave it a power supply roughly the size of Jupiter. Good work Bill. This power supply has caused much lulz in that it causes the console to melt cds and then to stop functioning. This has caused distress among X-Box fanboys everywhere.

These advancements made manufacturing difficult, leading to a shortage of the XBox 360. In fact, the only ones manufactured were intended for Bill Gates' adopted children, but the truck was hijacked by at least 100 angry gamers en route to Washington. When they found that the rumored Fable: Yaoi Edition was not on board, the truck was diverted to Best Buys across the country, and no units have been manufactured since.

As you can see, it's plainly becoming more and more evident that this console is no laughing matter.

The Playstation'

The Playstation 3 is Sony's next-gen game console. It will continue in the tradition of quality that the Playstation line of products is known for, meaning that it will be the most useless device ever conceived by man. It will retail for $4,521.99.

At E3 2005, Sony made several promises about the PS3. They showed several CGI trailers for PS3 games, all the while exclaiming that This is REAL!!!11. According to the statements that Sony made in 2005, Playstation 3 could take a sh*t and it would come out looking better than any XBox 360 game. They also showed the new controller, which was shaped like a boomerang. They also stated that the controller wouldn't have a force feedback system, since the French company they stole it from finally caught on. Of course, Sony would never tell you that.

BTW, it's never coming. It got pushed back to 2007. srsly.

After this event took place, Sony's fanboys became so arrogant that even Hitler would find it disgusting. They proceeded to troll the Internets, pissing off everyone in their path, spreading propaganda as to why you should wait for the PS3 instead of buying a Nintendo Wii or a Microsoft XBox 360, as if anyone gave a damn about Sony's next useless piece of junk. Eventually, it got to the point where the Internets decayed into a tool for arguing over the Playstation 3, which didn't even come out yet.

At E3 2006, Sony put on a craptacular showing that included leftover sh*t from last year, gameplay demos so lacking in new technology that they made Amiga look like Mac OS X, and Ken Kutaragi spouting so much Engrish that the people at the conference felt like they were in the middle of the Habbo /B/lockade. Two days after Nintendo showed their new motion-sensitive controller, Sony bought some leftover tilt sensors from the Russian Mafia and duct taped them onto their "new" controller, which, instead of the boomerang shown last year, was the same cramped uncomfortable design that they've been using for at least 100 years, except they cut the cord off, painted it silver, and still couldn't get a force feedback system for it (the excuse being that they were like, totally too cool for that).

They listed the features of the PS3, which included a built-in CD/DVD player, and the ability to run Linux, meaning that it doubles as a useless computer. Oh yeah, and it plays games too, if you're into that kind of thing. Sony also announced the price, which was to be "five hundred and ninety-nine US dollars", which is ok for a crappy half-baked PC/DVD player/game console/toaster oven.

After realizing what a shoddy abortion of a game console Sony was making, only the most hardcore of Sony's horde of zombie fanboys still supported it (Sony Defense Force). Also, game developers decided that it was smarter to take their chances at making games for XBox 360 or Wii than to try and make games for an unstable bucket of random parts that runs on technology that hasn't even been invented yet. Entire communities of lusers have coalesced to form cesspools of console fanboyism for everything that's not a Sony product. Of course, the sad part about all this is that the Playstation 3 has already failed enough before it even launched that these communtities could be saving us from the final apocalyptic battle in the Console Wars.

People who Still Want Playstation 3 
* Chavs 
* ******* 
* Furries 
* All Sony Defense Force Members 
* Hitler 
* your mom

The Nintendo's

Wii (pronounced wee) is the name of Nintendo's newest console. The idea was born by Japanophiles who thought the phrase "Wii will change everything" was the funniest thing ever.

The Wii uses a wireless controller with a analogue stick attachment called the Nunchuck. XBox and Playstation fanboys are jealous because the shape vaguely resembles a dildo which they would like to shove up their asses. Of course, this resemblance is only picked up by **** and whores. Nintendo also is Japan's biggest user of herb. The Nunchuck will revolutionise the gaming industry by giving the user new and innovative ways to play the next Mario, Metroid and Kirby games, which are surprisingly similar to versions released 15 years ago.

Nintendo played around with a myriad of potential names for the console, before finally settling on "Wii". A partial list of these working titles follows: 
* Revolution 
* Nintendo RC 
* Gameparallelipiped 
* Nintendo 180 (Scrapped when it was revealed that the new XBox had twice as big a number after its name) 
* Wang, after the head of the controller design team. 
* Wii: New Era of Revolution, abbreviated to WiiNER.

Head of Nintendo, Shigeru Miyamoto had this to say about his decision in the final naming of the console:

"[We] just felt that the name "Wii" represented a sense of oneness among the gamers who would play with our console. The fact that it's pronounced the same as "We"

W-E, is no accident. Most consoles, players are sort of isolated while they're playing. This console will change that. We wanted to give gamers something different, so the name had to be unique; distinct from those of other consoles on the market today. And really, what gamer doesn't want to sit at home and play with his Wii all day long?

Wii has not yet been released, as Nintendo is still to invent magic, which is the force that will power the console (alongside narcotics). When it does come out, though, expect the usual Nintendo lineup of Metroid Golf, Legend of Zelda: The Four Sacred Twilight Swords of Destiny, and Mario, as well as a flood of bullshit games made by developers who were too amazed by the remote pointy thing to include fun.

People Who Want a Wii 
* Women. 
* Microsoft fanboys who pretend to like Nintendo because they know XBox 360 will never "WIN THE POWARFUL MIGHTY DRAGONFORCE BATTLE OF THE NAZI UNIVERSE OF CONSOLES HALO HALO BLAH BLAH OOH MASTER CHIEF f*ck ME HARD" against the selling zombie power of PS3. (Sony Defense Force) 
* Watersports fetishists. 
* People who like playing with knobs. (women) 
* Everyone who doesn't want to be bored to death with 360s and PS3s. 
* Old men who think they've bought Betamax. 
* Emos.

Conclusion

Wii's the best buy, by far.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i think most people who are considering a ps3 will be able to justify 600 dollars, especially considering the HD dvd player. i think it was smart of them to wait on it as well, since the HDTV prices have been tumbling...a lot of people have HD TV's now, and a lot more are going to be buying them come christmas, HDTV+ps3 for under 2k sounds like a hell of a deal to me...
> 
> the Wii will not do as well as the 360 or the ps3 simply because the games are teh sux...most people hear GTA vice city and they say...OH sh*t, BEST GAME EVAR...same with HALO, what does nintendo have? mario? im sorry gamers, but mario is played out...the best thing that could happen is if they make mario into an uber jacked tough guy, give him a machine gun and a few pipe bombs, and let him loose on the goombas...or else ditch the idea entirely. its like sega and sonic the hedgehog...seriously, nobody plays new versions...and if i have an itch to play sonic, i throw on my sega genesis...same with road rash...road rash for n64 sucked hairy balls...you just can't replicate classics in the new games, they end up sucking teet.


I dont think thats true at all. Look at nintendos strategy and how it's helped them dominate the PSP w/ the NDS. NOBODY plays the PSP. Nintendo markets towards younger audiences and casual gamers(which i am). I havett owned a system since the n64. The PS3 is geared for hardcore gamers esp for those who can rationalize paying that much for it. Nintendo will be bought by gamers, parents, children, etc. It has a wider market. The only thing holding it back is the graphics and if its controller is a gimmick. Seeing as how well the DS did, it's games are far more innovative then PS3's. Things like animal crossing, brain training are things they can capitalize on.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I bought an HDTV this summer..... Best investment ever, the picture is AMAZING.
> 
> And Halo 3 is probably going to be coming out in the first half of next year. They have already let selected publications/people play the multiplayer game for testing, that info should be in magazines on the newstands now.


I heard March.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

you guys are underestimating nintendo way to much, its going to do wayyy better than you think.... but then again thats what they want, to be underestimated


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have a problem with Nintendo per say, used to play a lot when I was young, I would just prefer to play games that are geared more towards adult games right now, not Mario Kart or Legend of Zelda...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

see, i guess i really cant say anything cause i look for fun factor, graphics dont mean sh*t to me because no matter what system it still looks fake so i point out all the parts that are not lifelike... ill settle for something that isnt really going for that look, i would rather play a cartoonish game thats hella fun than a game with "better" graphics that TRIES to replicate real life :\


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

lastgreengarden said:


> see, i guess i really cant say anything cause i look for fun factor, graphics dont mean sh*t to me because no matter what system it still looks fake so i point out all the parts that are not lifelike... ill settle for something that isnt really going for that look, i would rather play a cartoonish game thats hella fun than a game with "better" graphics that TRIES to replicate real life :\


Graphics aren't as important as gameplay either. For example, GTA series for PS2 hardly has the best graphics, but the revolutionary gameplay and adult themes is what made these games so popular.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

diddye said:


> i think most people who are considering a ps3 will be able to justify 600 dollars, especially considering the HD dvd player. i think it was smart of them to wait on it as well, since the HDTV prices have been tumbling...a lot of people have HD TV's now, and a lot more are going to be buying them come christmas, HDTV+ps3 for under 2k sounds like a hell of a deal to me...
> 
> the Wii will not do as well as the 360 or the ps3 simply because the games are teh sux...most people hear GTA vice city and they say...OH sh*t, BEST GAME EVAR...same with HALO, what does nintendo have? mario? im sorry gamers, but mario is played out...the best thing that could happen is if they make mario into an uber jacked tough guy, give him a machine gun and a few pipe bombs, and let him loose on the goombas...or else ditch the idea entirely. its like sega and sonic the hedgehog...seriously, nobody plays new versions...and if i have an itch to play sonic, i throw on my sega genesis...same with road rash...road rash for n64 sucked hairy balls...you just can't replicate classics in the new games, they end up sucking teet.


I dont think thats true at all. Look at nintendos strategy and how it's helped them dominate the PSP w/ the NDS. NOBODY plays the PSP. Nintendo markets towards younger audiences and casual gamers(which i am). I havett owned a system since the n64. The PS3 is geared for hardcore gamers esp for those who can rationalize paying that much for it. Nintendo will be bought by gamers, parents, children, etc. It has a wider market. The only thing holding it back is the graphics and if its controller is a gimmick. Seeing as how well the DS did, it's games are far more innovative then PS3's. Things like animal crossing, brain training are things they can capitalize on.
[/quote]

I hate doing it. but in total agreement with Diddye on that. Like I stated earlier. Nintendo has been a strong force in the gaming industry since 1984. It is because they market towards the group they do that they have such a strong foothold. Aside from the dork older people. the Massive number of gamers are little kids. Nintendo knows this. and they have always knowing that they are who is going to keep their business alive. the Hardcore gamer is more then likely going to pass over the nintendo systems because they want a more mature based game system. But its the nintendo that will make it in the home of billions of children world wide. because of the content. parents know that Nintendo makes child friendly games.

Nintendo isn't trying to sell their games or their systems to US. that I think is somethign that is missed when looking at these systems and trying to compare them aganst each other. 
nintendo also isn't trying to make their game console into an all in one entertainment system like PS and Xbox.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I was a devoted console gamer for years.ever since atari I really got into gaming hard core with ps1 had over 60 games for it.ps2 had 50+ games.Lots of cash handed over to sony.Spent 2000$ on a PC and never looked back.games are wayyy more in depth and better graphics.console games I would maybe play 100 hours tops as in the GTA series,but most games were good for maybe 3-4 days befor I got done or tired of them.Diablo 2 I have put thousands of hours on it(not great graphics but super gameplay).Battlefield 2 250+ hours on that one.Battlefield 2142 I will let you knownext year when Im done playing it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Fry said:


> I was a devoted console gamer for years.ever since atari I really got into gaming hard core with ps1 had over 60 games for it.ps2 had 50+ games.Lots of cash handed over to sony.Spent 2000$ on a PC and never looked back.games are wayyy more in depth and better graphics.console games I would maybe play 100 hours tops as in the GTA series,but most games were good for maybe 3-4 days befor I got done or tired of them.Diablo 2 I have put thousands of hours on it(not great graphics but super gameplay).Battlefield 2 250+ hours on that one.Battlefield 2142 I will let you knownext year when Im done playing it.:rasp:


QFT seriously, console games are good and everything, but there's just something about aiming with a joystick that's not all that fun...i'd buy a console for games like call of duty (which i've played on x360 and fell in LOOOOVE) and the tom clancy sh*t...i like army shoot em up games, especially ones with ultra realistic firearms and hand to hand combat...on the computer, i've got many many many thousands of hours on counterstrike, and it's got by all means, SHITTY graphics compared to all these new games coming out, but holy crap, it is the funnest game out of any i've played. ANY...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Anyone know if there are any pre-orders left anywhere?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> I was a devoted console gamer for years.ever since atari I really got into gaming hard core with ps1 had over 60 games for it.ps2 had 50+ games.Lots of cash handed over to sony.Spent 2000$ on a PC and never looked back.games are wayyy more in depth and better graphics.console games I would maybe play 100 hours tops as in the GTA series,but most games were good for maybe 3-4 days befor I got done or tired of them.Diablo 2 I have put thousands of hours on it(not great graphics but super gameplay).Battlefield 2 250+ hours on that one.Battlefield 2142 I will let you knownext year when Im done playing it.:rasp:


QFT seriously, console games are good and everything, but there's just something about aiming with a joystick that's not all that fun...i'd buy a console for games like call of duty (which i've played on x360 and fell in LOOOOVE) and the tom clancy sh*t...i like army shoot em up games, especially ones with ultra realistic firearms and hand to hand combat...on the computer, i've got many many many thousands of hours on counterstrike, and it's got by all means, SHITTY graphics compared to all these new games coming out, but holy crap, it is the funnest game out of any i've played. ANY...
[/quote]

Everyone already knows PC first person shooters own, so does strategy games. But sports games on consoles beat sports games on PCs.

Used to be addicting to counterstrike and battlefield 2.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Louie D said:


> Anyone know if there are any pre-orders left anywhere?


With only 80,000 consoles for a world wide launch, you'll be lucky to find one


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i went to the mall yesterday to ask about them, they said they didnt even advertise them (which they ARE advertising the Wii) and their pre-orders are totally filled. i think its wishfull thinking that the Wii will stand a chance to gain even 75% of the customers of ps3 or x360. people who have a ps2 look at how long they played madden 04, the GTA series, and the gran turrismo series, and it'll be a no brainer. i just hope there's a decent price drop in a year so i to can afford one. haha.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> i think its wishfull thinking that the Wii will stand a chance to gain even 75% of the customers of ps3 or x360.


You continue to miss a large point in Nintendos marketing scheme. They are not trying to steal the older crowd. They never have been. Their games are aimed at the younger crowd 14 and younger and family games. Historically Nintendo does not allow mature content games on their systems. They don't want the GTA crowd. That is not their target audience.
Both PS and Xbox have a SERIOUS lack of family orentated and child to young teen title selection. 
Where with the Nintendo consoles they are abundant.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wow pirahnas rle, taht was totally unbaised towards wi, which will be a great system if your twelve years old and like your games to look like a teletubies cartoon..

for the adults out there who can afford to drop 600 bills on a game system and anthor 3g's for a tv and soundsystem worthy of said game console

the ps3 will be good for at minimum the fact it will be the least expensive bluray player avaiable and my psone tomb raider will play on it so lara crofts tranglar love peaks will still be hot enough to fap to..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Nintendo is the underdog that nobody expects to dominate... I have high hopes the Wii kicks ass.


As much as I dont want to admit it, the PS3 will most likely sell more units than any other system due to name recognition. Ask Fido, im sure he will pick ps3 as the winner. The xbox 360 will be a close second and the Wii will fall in third again. It comes down to high profile third party development. Its easier to make a game fore 360 and ps3 than to make a complete overhaul to involve the wii. I plan to buy a wii once it has a price reduction, but dont expect it to lead the market.
[/quote]
I don't think you can really compare the Wii to the X360 and PS3 as far as target audience - the latter two are direct competitors, whereas the Wii fills in a niche position: it's more likely that PS3- or X360-owners will buy an additional Wii than the other hi-end console (imo.)
I think the Wii will do just fine, as its games and gameplay are uncomparable to either X360 or PS3 (which basically compete more with the PC as hi-end gaming platform), and will find its followers regardless of how the industry develops. I also think that, despite Playstation's reputation, name recognition and number of games available, it will lose the battle of the two hi-end titans, or at least will need a good amount of time to catch up: the 12 months (or more, depending on your location) between the X360-launch and the PS3-launch has created a huge gap (for which the imo. needless focus on BlueRay can be held accountable, which was a bit of commercial suicide, or at least auto-mutilation - why not launch it earlier, and provide a seperate drive later, once it has somewhat matured?) - bridging that gap is possible, but imo. not too probable. Although a lot will depend on the availability of games created solely for one console (games like the Fifa/NBA's, Need for Speeds, Battlefields etc., the ones available on all platforms, won't make the difference).

So all in all, I think X360 will keep its lead, and PS3 will have to struggle to catch up. And the Wii will do great regardless of how the hi-end consoles will do, as it serves a whole different market (party, sports, and activity games, versus 'hardcore' games...)

btw: personally, I prefer the PC as gaming platform. Not only because it's upgradable (which, depending on your preferences, makes you decide whether you want the best of the best, or just a decent gaming rig), it can also compete with the next-gen consoles (maybe not as we speak, but most definitely in a year, once DirectX 10 becomes widely used), and will even technically outcompete those consoles eventually, and the availability of games is pretty good (although not quite as good as consoles). Mouse-keyboard can't be replaced by a controller, so for fast-paced action games or complex (real-time) strategy its unbeatable. It does not score quite as well on sports games, though, nor on off-line multiplayer (can't beat plugging 4 controllers into your PS and start playing games like Pro Evo or another sports game with your friends whilst chilling on the sofa, and a crate of beer standby).


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

judazzz is exactly right. The competition is more between 360 and ps3. People that buy those systems are more likely to buy a wii also....hence the nicknames "wii-60" and "ps-wii". They dont expect to dominate the market. They're filling in a niche market esp since its so cheap. Its like having your sports car and also buying a family mini van to supplement your other needs haha


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

actually judazz you can get controllers for your computer...from joysticks to force-feedback steering wheels/airplane throttle controls. and flight simulator 07 is UNREAL on a nice computer...still though, i think nintendo will still be looked at as the lower end system. it remains to be seen.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have a ps2 style controller for my pc but i had to get three of them differnt ones to find one that was decent..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> actually judazz you can get controllers for your computer...from joysticks to force-feedback steering wheels/airplane throttle controls. and flight simulator 07 is UNREAL on a nice computer...still though, i think nintendo will still be looked at as the lower end system. it remains to be seen.


Yeah, I know - but even then the ease of play is not comparable to that of a console - for some reason the feel, the respons time, the whole 'experience' is just not the same. A friend of mine has a wireless Logitech PS2-style controller for his PC, and although it's good, it's no match to the Sony's Dualshock (which imo. is the best controller ever created).


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> actually judazz you can get controllers for your computer...from joysticks to force-feedback steering wheels/airplane throttle controls. and flight simulator 07 is UNREAL on a nice computer...still though, i think nintendo will still be looked at as the lower end system. it remains to be seen.


Yeah, I know - but even then the ease of play is not comparable to that of a console - for some reason the feel, the respons time, the whole 'experience' is just not the same. A friend of mine has a wireless Logitech PS2-style controller for his PC, and although it's good, it's no match to the Sony's Dualshock (which imo. is the best controller ever created).
[/quote]

agreed, but with joysticks and steering wheels, the gameplay is so much better, especially the force feedback ones, some of the airplane controls as well, there are a lot of controls for PC's that are a lot more advanced than console controls currently. but, certain things like throttle controlls are really only useable for 1-2 games, and they cost over 100 dollars...most people who buy consoles do not want to throw down that kind of loot on a control for 1 game. i still think i'll buy a ps3 because of the bluray, and because of GTA and gran turrismo, the two best games ever created ever.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> You continue to miss a large point in Nintendos marketing scheme. They are not trying to steal the older crowd. They never have been. Their games are aimed at the younger crowd 14 and younger and family games. Historically Nintendo does not allow mature content games on their systems. They don't want the GTA crowd. That is not their target audience.
> Both PS and Xbox have a SERIOUS lack of family orentated and child to young teen title selection.
> Where with the Nintendo consoles they are abundant.


Exactly, Nintendo make fun family games or games you and your mates can loon about with after you all stumble back from the pub.

Although if I get a console it will only be for driving games.

/thinks about maybe not bothering with the PS3, maybe i'll go for the Wii after all.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

by the way, good luck on getting a pre-order now...

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061010-7951.html


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

i have a 360 and it kicks but... i really like playin mortal combat when i get frustrated with my other games


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

For anyone whos interested in the production costs of the PS3. 
Sonys taking a 300 loss on each preimum system sold.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> For anyone whos interested in the production costs of the PS3.
> Sonys taking a 300 loss on each preimum system sold.


I don't know if its $300 loss, the article I was reading stating it to be about $253 or something like that. (Wished I saved teh URL) Either way its still a huge loss per system.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, but they are also shipping only 80,000 units, which is literally next to NONE.

Consider Xbox 360 shipped 1.5 million in its first quarter, and will have shipped 10 million by PS3s release... Christmastime is huge, and Moms are going to buy plenty of NextGen systems - the only one sitting on the shelf for them to buy will be the 360.


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Yeah, but they are also shipping only 80,000 units, which is literally next to NONE.
> 
> Consider Xbox 360 shipped 1.5 million in its first quarter, and will have shipped 10 million by PS3s release... Christmastime is huge, and Moms are going to buy plenty of NextGen systems - the only one sitting on the shelf for them to buy will be the 360.


yeah you got a point there, and the wii. looks retarted with the remote like controller, i dont think it'll do bad but it wont do good either. with no ps3s on the shelf people willl most likely turn to the 360


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> For anyone whos interested in the production costs of the PS3.
> Sonys taking a 300 loss on each preimum system sold.


so why did everyone say I was stupid for saying ps3 was going to be about a 1000 dollars? I dunno about anyone else but 800 looks pretty close to a 1000 to me. And considering I didnt even research it just from what I had heard like last year when they were talking about them ill say thats pretty close to accurate


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yak- Because the PS3 is goign to retail for 599. 
That grid is to show how much the parts for the PS3 are costing sony. (less assembly costs that is why I estimated about 300 loss per unit after you account for logistics and assembly and packaging.)
So altho the units do cost close to 1000 to produce Sony is setting the price at 599. for the preimum system.

enrigo- 80,000 units? where did you find that info. what I read earlier showed that initially the US is getting 400,000 units and Japan is expecting 100,000 units on launch day. With an expected 2 million units to ship by december.

B_ack- why do you consider the people reporting those Ebay sellers as jerks? Aren't the real jerks the ones that are hording the systems and forcing consumers to pay 3X the retail cost of it? I understand supply and demand and all that but when people snatch up all the avalible ones for the intent of driving the costs up. Thats where there is a problem. I understand it is the common trend with new hot items like this. But its a very poor trend. I'm actually happy that GS and Sony are taking this stance aganst those that are destroying the retail market for these items. 
It is alot like ticket scalpers. They buy up as much of those tickets they can even tho they have no intention of seeing the show just so they can force the people that actually want to go to pay a higher preimum then they should have to. IMO - It just aint right.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Yak- Because the PS3 is goign to retail for 599.
> That grid is to show how much the parts for the PS3 are costing sony. (less assembly costs that is why I estimated about 300 loss per unit after you account for logistics and assembly and packaging.)
> So altho the units do cost close to 1000 to produce Sony is setting the price at 599. for the preimum system.
> 
> enrigo- 80,000 units? where did you find that info. what I read earlier showed that initially the US is getting 400,000 units and Japan is expecting 100,000 units on launch day. With an expected 2 million units to ship by december.


oh maybe thats where I got the 800 dollar price tag. I never payed much attention to the PS3 hype, im not getting one so I didnt really care what it would cost. I was wondering why everyone was saying im stupid and didnt do research


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> enrigo- 80,000 units? where did you find that info. what I read earlier showed that initially the US is getting 400,000 units and Japan is expecting 100,000 units on launch day. With an expected 2 million units to ship by december.


My bad, I looked again and it seems that its the Japanese release with 80,000. They got cut back from 100,000. I cannot find the cut back number for the US, but it is not likely the full 400,000. However, they will NOT be shipping 2 million by Christmas... Either way, they are far short of the 10 mil 360s, and as they will not be on the shelves, they won't be able to compete with the 360 which will have units available. Plus, those with systems will turn to games, and there will be huge sales of those for 360 this holiday. Sony is fighting an uphill battle. I am interested to see how things will turn out by the time next Christmas rolls around.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> For anyone whos interested in the production costs of the PS3.
> Sonys taking a 300 loss on each preimum system sold.


Just FYI,

Where sony is losing money on every console, Nintendo is MAKING money for every console sold. They even include a game w/ it too.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ill stick to super NES best system to ever be created besides my pokemon games MMmmm and the best part about super nes is the fact that games are like 2 bucks im like 150 games shy of owning the entire library


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> B_ack- why do you consider the people reporting those Ebay sellers as jerks? Aren't the real jerks the ones that are hording the systems and forcing consumers to pay 3X the retail cost of it? I understand supply and demand and all that but when people snatch up all the avalible ones for the intent of driving the costs up. Thats where there is a problem. I understand it is the common trend with new hot items like this. But its a very poor trend. I'm actually happy that GS and Sony are taking this stance aganst those that are destroying the retail market for these items.
> It is alot like ticket scalpers. They buy up as much of those tickets they can even tho they have no intention of seeing the show just so they can force the people that actually want to go to pay a higher preimum then they should have to. IMO - It just aint right.


Don't get me wrong, I found it kind of humorous someone took their time to write down 150-200 ebay auctions that were from gamestop preorders. I think it was right of them to do, but I just remember kindergarten when the teacher said "Dont be a tattle tail." Yes I know there are people out there who only preordered ps3's to resell them, crap I think I would have to with the money they are going for. I was one of the first people who got a ps2 and was offered $1000 for it the first minute I had it. I look back and wondered why I didn't preorder 3 ps2's. If I would have tried, I would have preordered a ps3 and then resold it. People who pay $1000 for one well are nuts. But it does suck cause these people are ruining it for real gamers too because now there are less systems out there for the normal price.

It isn't right but at the same time it is supply & demand, one basis for capitalism. If people will pay these retarded prices, then this will always happen.



oldnavycb said:


> ill stick to super NES best system to ever be created besides my pokemon games MMmmm and the best part about super nes is the fact that games are like 2 bucks im like 150 games shy of owning the entire library


Best system ever is NES. Super Nintedo doesn't come anywhere close to that. The N64 was more badass too, goldeneye FTW!

It's funny thinking about the battle between ps2 vs xbox vs gamecube and now ps3 vs xbox 360. Either way, for the next gen systems after the 360 & ps3, both MS and Sony will be back. Its still a battle, not the war.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

[email protected] goldeneye for N64...that game was teh l337. gran turrismo though, mmmm i remember playing the first one on ps1, super badass...it was easy as sh*t though...gran turrismo 2 was harder, gran turrismo 3 was REALLY hard, i still managed to beat it after like a year, and gran turrismo 4 is silly. grand theft auto was really hard as well, vice city, san andreas was hard, but probably the best game EVER on a console. seriously badass. i can't wait for the ps3 and the new GTA...probably gonna be close to 6-10 months before i can find one for retail though...and also an HDTV to play it on. haha.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

regarding the ps3 preorder on ebays being canceled....thats a false rumor that was shot down by gamestop...its not true.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> For anyone whos interested in the production costs of the PS3.
> Sonys taking a 300 loss on each preimum system sold.


Just FYI,

Where sony is losing money on every console, Nintendo is MAKING money for every console sold. They even include a game w/ it too.
[/quote]

oh yeah, one more thing, the Wii with its cheaper price tag, actually being a money MAKER (on the console) while ALSO managing to include a game, does not give me the condifence that this system will be close to the same ballpark as the 360 and the ps3. ps3 FTW...


----------



## mbaudek (Sep 13, 2006)

HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF SUPER SMASH BROTHERS!!!! SINGLE HANDEDLY THE BEST NINTENDO GAME EVER! I HOPE THEY HAVE IT FOR THE WII!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> For anyone whos interested in the production costs of the PS3.
> Sonys taking a 300 loss on each preimum system sold.


Just FYI,

Where sony is losing money on every console, Nintendo is MAKING money for every console sold. They even include a game w/ it too.
[/quote]

oh yeah, one more thing, the Wii with its cheaper price tag, actually being a money MAKER (on the console) while ALSO managing to include a game, does not give me the condifence that this system will be close to the same ballpark as the 360 and the ps3. ps3 FTW...
[/quote]

Wow thats interesting. I wonder how accurate and truthful that really is. I wonder how Sony is planning to compensate for a loss like that. I mean 33 per system is a HUGE loss to absorb. I understand the profits coming in as a result to offset that loss, but it still wont be a huge moneymaker for them for quite a while. Makes you wonder about the long term aspects and maybe PS3 will be around for quite a while, not as fast of a system turnover ration as you have seen up till this point. Although I guess the time period between ps2 and ps3 was pretty big too.


----------

